# Binocs for field



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Vortex 10x50. Love them. Recently they didn't seem as clear as they once were, so I sent them back to Vortex. They replaced the optics and thoroughly cleaned inside and out. My only cost was the shipping to send them in. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

same ones one would use for 3D. :noidea:


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Leica 8x40 and 8x32 never a problem


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

ZEN ED3 10x43 as my main binoculars. They have demo version for $369.

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/demo/zened3-10x43-demo.html


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Nikon Monarch 12x42. Takes a bit of practice to hold them steady by resting them on the top cam and holding the bow tight to the body, but work great at distance.


----------



## ArcherTCB (Nov 26, 2012)

Swarovski SLC 8x30.  I love 'em.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Vortex 12x50s....love em.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

I always used Leupold 10x40's. I thought they were really good and was always happy with them till one weekend my old archery rep. gave me a set of Leica 10x40's to borrow for the tournament that weekend. That glass made my Leupold glass seem like crap. With the Leupold's I could tell if I was on a kill line but couldn't really tell if I was in or out. With those Leicas it was clear as day if the arrow was in or out. Huge difference. They were really good under the trees where the light wasn't very good. Everything seemed really clear and bright. I kinda wished I had dropped the cash for a set of those but I got a pretty good deal on some Zeis Victorys that are really nice. Look through as many brands as you can because good glass isn't cheap but usually well worth the money.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2009)

Leupold compact gold ring spotting scope 10 x 20. 
Smaller than most binoculars and lighter to carry around my neck.


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

nsbc07 said:


> ZEN ED3 10x43 as my main binoculars. They have demo version for $369.
> 
> http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/demo/zened3-10x43-demo.html


yeah, that. +1.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*monocular*

vortex, small, hanging in my neck, 
I use it and just swing it around my sholder


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Swarovski SLC 15x56 WB Love them, the best present I ever got from my wife.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man I would love to have those...you can probably read an arrows spin on the 80 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

12x50 Vortex Razors

>>-------->


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

10X56 vortex vulture hd's


----------

